# Paladin PowerPlay 24n1 Multi Tool by SOG $34.99 today only!!!



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a good deal. $50 off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rookies.








​


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bump it up for a great deal. This is new too! Not refurb


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't give you $ .50 for it


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Rookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell do you fit THAT in your pocket?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Can I work live with this?!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> How the hell do you fit THAT in your pocket?



Never said I carry it in my pocket. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ​


New from Jackwagon Industries, it is the Tool's tool.


----------

